# Dogs Trust Awards winner Theo



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Did anyone else read about the Dogs Trust awards? The Hero Dog Award story was very moving and Theo (the dog) did some very good work :001_smile::

http://comparepetcare.co.uk/blog/dogs-trust-honours-awards-2011-theo-wins-hero-dog-award/

I think he deserved to win!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

he deserved the award


----------

